# RE: My association with PlantedBox.com



## JamesM (19 Nov 2010)

On Sunday November 14, 2010, Mark and I decided together that to better the future of PlantedBox.com and Mark Evans as an Aquascaper, PlantedBox.com needed to close its online shop.

I've been involved in PlantedBox.com since day 1 when I first approached Mark with an idea and concept to showcase his work. Over time this partnership has developed in to a great friendship and fruitful working relationship, with my side taking responsibility and control of a fully fledged profitable business. And as much as I've loved every minute of it, and will of course miss it deeply, its time to get PlantedBox.com back on track, focused to its original plan.

Without trying to offend anyone, I truly believe Mark Evans is by far the best Aquascaper and Aquascapping Photographer in the UK, and its about time Mark was given the chance to get the recognition and exposure he deserves to showcase his talent on a much larger scale. I for one will be supporting him all the way, and I hope you do to.

I'd like to thank each and every customer of PlantedBox.com that I had a pleasure to serve over the last 12 months or so. I've got to know quite a few of you and its been an absolute privallige. 

Its been quite an emotional week as I found out Monday I am cancer free before a scheduled operation after Christmas. I think I'll take a well deserved break for a while before evaluating my future and job prospects. Heck, I might even set up a tank! Something I've been unable to do with time and space restraints this past year!

I will also hopefully continue to work on PlantedBox.com, although my involvement will be strictly as a web and graphics designer.

Take care,

- James Maslin


----------



## Mrmikey (28 Nov 2010)

Good luck to you pal, hope the new year continues to bring you good health....and an opti-White defo set up a tank it's a great thing to do.


----------

